

Autonomous agents + Genetic algorithms = Fish - chirola
https://github.com/cazala/shoal

======
oyog
Very cool. My problem with this is there's no real biosphere.

As far as I can tell the larger fish use the same food resource as the small
fish rather than hunting small fish.

Ideally a biosphere this small should be something like: (food source > small
fish > large fish > food source)

I imagine the food source would be a simple representation of algae and
plankton turning light and dead material into energy.

There are other things that bother me about the large fish behavior but I have
to go get my laundry.

------
vortico
This is a really fun simulation, but I'm bothered that I can only see half of
the "sea" since it is 1.5 times the size of the screen. I changed the SCALE
value to 1, but fish still disappear offscreen as if I'm not viewing the
entire field.

